# HOW do you OUTFOX a FOX?!?!?!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

This fox (actually, I think it's a pair) has been stealing ducks, again and again, right out from under my nose!!!!! For months!!! No matter what I do, they eventually figure it out and work around it. The poultry are not safe at any time of day now. The only sure-fire protection is to lock them up tight in their house - but I can't leave them there all the time!

If I could have a LGD I think my problems would be solved, but I CAN'T because the neighbors would complain about the barking - GAH! I am SO MAD at these foxes I want to trap them (and I'm not quick to do things like that) but now I'm seriously doubting I'll be able to. They're too smart!

I have a great dog and she's done well scaring the foxes off, but she's a GSD/Aussie and won't be happy in the pasture all day.

:help:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If you don't have to worry about trapping any other animals by accident...then set a trap out. The only way to stop them is to kill them. Now that they know there is an easy meal at your house, nothing will be safe. Live trap if you have to. I'm betting you have a pair with kits and they will eat you out of house and home!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a fox "friend" like yours. Would literally take a chicken when we were 30 feet away. Regardless of the fact that he was chased numerous times by our dogs.

The only thing that kept my chickens safe was for them to say inside the pens with the goats. Any chicken that free-ranged filled the fox tummies. The fox would literally sit outside the gate of the goat pen but wouldn't dare enter with those big animals. The chickens would not be concerned but the does would stomp and snort and false charge the gate and that darn fox would just cock his cute little head to the side and keep his eye on the birds!

It definitely waxed & waned according to when they likely had kits though! Unfortunately the fox met his end after wreaking havoc on a neighbors poultry.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree once they find a easy meal there is no stoping them without killing them. I don't have foxes but the coyotes and bob cats are bad about easy meals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

kccjer said:


> If you don't have to worry about trapping any other animals by accident...then set a trap out. The only way to stop them is to kill them. Now that they know there is an easy meal at your house, nothing will be safe. Live trap if you have to. I'm betting you have a pair with kits and they will eat you out of house and home!


^^^^Agreed


----------

